# Blaydon exotics Help



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

Dose any one no if blaydon exotics has a good rep


----------



## SCOOOT (May 7, 2011)

hi,
i cant really answer your question directly as i have only visited the above mentioned shop once and that was saturday gone.what i can say is every living animal i looked at and we looked at them all looked very well cared for.the shop was clean and tidy and the staff,friendly,helpful and knowledgble.
we are going to visit again and buy our first beardie from there.
i have no connection with this retailer or any members of staff.i only knew the shop existed from friday gone when it was recommended to me.regards scott


----------



## bucknut (Apr 3, 2011)

hi been in the shop a few times now and all animals have always been looking healthy i get my live food hear aswell as bits and bobs staf are frendily and chris the manager seems to now his stuf. i would buy reptiles from him actuly thinking about geting a leo off him in the neer future.
i also dont have any thing to do with the shop apart from poping in every other day as its my local. marvellous monsters is also quit good at the other end of blaydon shops a got a cupple ov dune geckos from them bout a week ago and ther dooing fine


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

I have heard other people say good things about them, however, I have had no dealings with them and only visited their shop twice and everything looked well, I am sure its the same guy that owned a reptile shop in dunston (could be wrong though), so if anyone knows the rep that shop had I'm sure blaydon would be the same. Hope this helps


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Good shop , good staff and you see me there most Saturdays : victory:


----------



## bucknut (Apr 3, 2011)

it is the same bloke that had the one in dunston which had a good rep aswell


----------



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

Cheers for the replys


----------



## paulas100 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi

I am not actually that impressed. Beardies are kept on incorrect substrate, even small babies kept on substrate and the locusts fed are far too big for the size of lizards. 

Also prices are expensive. I would recommend Team Reptiles at the Team Valley.


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

paulas100 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not actually that impressed. Beardies are kept on incorrect substrate, even small babies kept on substrate and the locusts fed are far too big for the size of lizards.
> 
> Also prices are expensive. I would recommend Team Reptiles at the Team Valley.


Team reptiles is a good shop, they sell good morphs, a lot of good morphs..thinking of getting my new snake there


----------



## t r u m p h (Jun 30, 2010)

*blaydon exotics*

( Blaydon exotics is the top reptile shop in the north east and well worth a visit ) . T R U M P H


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

Blaydon Excotics is a good reptile shop IMO. I always go there for substrates, rats and just to have a look in general. Only live stock I've ever bought from them is an green iguana a year and or two ago who was 100% healthy when bought, and still is, turning in to one good looking male.

I never really look at there aquatics but I believe the Marine section is coming along well. 

Also they are starting to delve in to the bird keeping side which will be good if they can supply birds as I don't know of many places with quality birds for sale around area. Animal Tracks in Ashington doesn't have much choice.

Back to reptiles, they have a good selection and sometimes babe higher end stuff in. Prices are good for a pet shop and have deals on set ups etc. 

The team are friendly and always chatty. 

As above team reptiles is a good shop and find species not commonly sold in shops. Higher end morphs usually found from breeders. 

I like them both. Both good but different in essence


----------

